# PDF Datei im Browser öffnen



## fizban (25. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Ich möchte,das  eine pdf Datei die auf meinem Server liegt,

im Browserfensten eines fremden Pc´s geöffnet werden kann.

wie bekomm ich das hin?


MfG


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Juni 2004)

Das bekommst du garnicht hin... das muss der Besucher in seinem Acrobat Reader einstellen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Juni 2004)

Manchmal liegt das Gute doch so nah. 

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials27671.html

Gruß
Martin


----------



## fizban (26. Juni 2004)

Danke,

funktioniert wunderbar


----------

